# Win one of 5 DecalGirl Skins..!



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

To help us celebrate Kindle's first birthday (November 19), DecalGirl has offered to give a Kindle skin to five of our lucky members!! Thanks, DecalGirl..!

These decals are high-quality, adhesive-backed, precut vinyl that are precisely shaped to dress up and protect your Kindle. The skins leave no residue when peeled away. And, our winners will get to choose from over 80 designs. You can see the designs at this DecalGirl page.

Each kit covers the front and back of the Kindle - and even includes a power adapter skin! You also get a free download of matching Kindle wallpaper, for a fully integrated look. Here is a sampling of the many designs available:



So join our birthday celebration and win your own skin! *Just reply to this post, telling us which DecalGirl Skin design you would like if you win. * *(See all designs here.)*

Good luck, everybody!

*RULES*

One entry per person; duplicate entries will be deleted. This contest is open to U.S. residents. We'll draw random winners on the dates below. Winners will be posted in this thread, and we'll make an announcement in the main boards. You must respond in the forums within 10 days in order to claim your winnings!

Not a KindleBoards member yet? Register here.

WINNERS:
Wednesday, November 12 - Cowgirl
Friday, November 14 - reader
Monday, November 17 - mompres2008
Tuesday, November 18 - Susan B
Wednesday, November 19 - MikeD

_(Updated with correct drawing dates! - Harvey)_
_(Updated again because I goofed with the first drawing date!! - Harvey)_


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

I would like Flowerburst.   Thanks for the generous offer!!


----------



## Essensia (Nov 3, 2008)

I'd love to have the Dark Burlwood skin.

Many thanks to DecalGirl for its generous donations!


----------



## Susan B (Oct 27, 2008)

I would love to have Mora and thanks Decal Girl.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

Wow, how awesome is that?  

I'd love to have the Olga skin.

Thanks Decal Girl and Kindleboards!


----------



## Snapcat (Nov 3, 2008)

If I won I would like 'Poolside'

Thanks decalgirl!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I just gotta have Whimsical!! thanks DecalGirl! and thank you Harvey!


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

I would like Zen Revisited. Thank you Harvey and DecalGirl.


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

Of course I would like TinFoil but since that's not available, I would like B&W Fleur. Thanks to DecalGirl and KindleBoards.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

Wow! What a generous offer and great birthday contest!!! Put me down for Zen Revisited.....I'm crossing my fingers and my toes and holding my breath until the drawing. Anyone here qualified to administer CPR if I start turning purple?


----------



## ShellyD (Nov 8, 2008)

Oh man.  I can't pick just one!  I keep changing my mind too.  Right now it's a tie between poolside and her abstraction. Thanks Decalgirl, that is really great!


----------



## Newbie Girl (Oct 27, 2008)

I would love to have Flower Burst.  Thanks DecalGirl and good luck to all!


----------



## Monica (Nov 2, 2008)

Wow!  This is GREAT!  I would like to have Zen.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Zen would be my choice.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Wow! What a great birthday present!

I would like the Flower Burst Blue. 

Thanks to DecalGirl and Kindleboards!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

It is hard to pick. Whoops I want  Apocalypse Blue .Thanks DecaGirl  and the Kindleboard.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I love Zen Revisited! Thanks for your generosity Decal Girl and Kindle Boards.  

Linda


----------



## candggmom (Oct 27, 2008)

I would love to win Pucker-Up!  Thanks Decal Girl & Kindleboards!

Kathy
North Carolina


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Woo Hoo!  Prizes

My favorite is Symphonic but I also like Dark Burlwood

Ann


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

What a  great idea!  My choice is Cobalt Nexus. Thanks Harvey & Decalgirl


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

I like "My Heart"    

Thanks DecaGirl!!


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

This is a great promotion.  Enter me for the Webbing skin.


----------



## mompres2008 (Oct 30, 2008)

Happy Birthday Kindle! I'd like the Zen Revisited please. Thanks for the offer -I love a raffle!


----------



## mommytolandl (Nov 11, 2008)

I would love to win the CORA skin.  

Thanks Decal Girl!!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I would like My Heart.

What a nice birthday present


----------



## beachgrl (Nov 10, 2008)

I love the Red Zen.  Looks so calming, but bright enough to find in a deep bag.  Thanks for the fun!


----------



## Yollo (Nov 10, 2008)

Wow, thanks Kindle Boards and DecalGirl, this is just so nice.

I would love the "Dark Burlwood" one, I feel like its just so pretty, and perfect for my (soon to be here) Kindle. I would love the chance to dress my Kindle up in its new clothes, and have it seem so pretty and unique...I smile just imagining it. 

Thanks again for such a great contest! You guys are the best! 

EDIT: I changed my mind about what style I wanted! I'm so indecisive. I REALLY hope I win!
EDIT: I changed my mind again. Surprise surprise. Sigh.


----------



## scottkuma (Nov 3, 2008)

The Apocalypse Blue skin is awesome.  I'd love to have that!


----------



## ABC (Nov 11, 2008)

This is great!  I love starburst-summer.  

Thanks Decal Girl


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

oooh! Bones! Bones! Bones!










Unless they get a white & red crime scene one like they have for other items. [edit: got a pic:







]

Thanks DecalGirl! I hope I win! Errr, I mean, good luck to eveyone, of course. Yeah, that's what I meant. Heh.


----------



## jvarga77 (Oct 29, 2008)

Webbing would be my choice...thanks DecalGirl and Kindle Boards!!


----------



## Eclectic Reader (Oct 28, 2008)

I'd like Zen Revisited, if I I'm lucky enough to be chosen.  

Thanks Harvey and Decalgirl.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I love the olga!!! Hope I win...........


----------



## Wicked (Nov 2, 2008)

That's fantastic! I just got an email reply from them today. I asked if they could do a Vespa design as I own 3 of them and would love to put it on my Kindle and Zune. No can do.... I really like the Apocalypse Blue design though!


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

I love the whimsical. Thanks DecalGirl for your generosity.

Teresa


----------



## Wicked (Nov 2, 2008)

KindleCat said:


> oooh! Bones! Bones! Bones!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We're a lot alike. I love those designs too. I would totally go for the crime scene design.


----------



## Bruinboy (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks, Decalgirl!!!  Wouldn't that be funny if I got a "skin" before me Kindle?  I like "dark burlwood."


----------



## Khabita (Oct 28, 2008)

wow! No contest for me -- well, I mean no contest for me in picking a skin that I'd want if I won the contest. The DALMATIAN of course!

I own a wonderful Dal, whose name is Pete, who loves it when I take out my Kindle and sit down on the couch to read. He immediately jumps on the couch, and lays as close to me as he can possibly get, and then I toss part of my afghan over him, and he sleeps while I read. So a Dalmatian Kindle Skin would be a perfect accessory for my Kindle!

Edit: Oh, and I should add that I also have a cow-cat (white with black patches) who also likes to "Kindle" with me. So that skin would match both my dog and my cat!


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

Wicked said:


> We're a lot alike. I love those designs too. I would totally go for the crime scene design.


Well good! I was beginning to wonder if everyone was hearts and flowers around here, not that that's a bad thing, but geez!, lol. 
I'm waiting for an email response to whether one can be done. I already ordered the red & black crime scene one for my phone. 
With my morbid sense of style, I'm thinking of naming my Kindle _Skindle_, as in skinned Kindle. I yam sick.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

This is great!

I would like the Dark Burlwood

Thanks!


----------



## Auntie Laura (Oct 28, 2008)

What a nice idea!  Thanks to all who are making these gift offers possible.  Congrats in advance to the winners.  Put me in for the Stardust Fall design.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Wow...it's an early Christmas!!! Thanks Decalgirl and Harvey!!!

Gotta have my spots ;-pp Leopard please 
*


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Please note that I corrected the drawing dates in the Original Post. 

Our first drawing is this Thursday... November 13th!

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## WestPointer1968 (Oct 28, 2008)

Harvey, I'm torn about my fav decal.  I'm retired Army so the Camo is appropriate, but what if I laid my Kindle down on the lawn--I'd never be able to find it.  Then there's the Palm tree.  Since I live in South Carolina, we could call them Palmettos and the decal would be representative of my home state!

Oh well if I must choose one--GO ARMY!  the camo

Please enter me in the very nice contest and thanks "decalgirl"


----------



## tc (Oct 29, 2008)

This is great!

The Dark Burlwood skin.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Thank you DecalGirl for the contest and I'll take the Absolute Power one.  Should go will with my marine blue Medge cover when I get it.


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

I would love to win the Flower Burst Blue Skin.


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks for the generous offer! Zen would be my choice .


----------



## roselake (Nov 5, 2008)

Kindleboards and DecalGirl, thank you so much for this contest. I didn't know there were skins available like these. They are beautiful! If i win, i would like *Her Abstraction*.

First, because it's pink and i love pink and second because since its pink my hubby probably wouldn't want to use mine and would buy his own kindle. 

You guys/gals are awesome!


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Happy Birthday Kindle and thanks so much to DecalGirl and KindleBoards!!!

I would love to win Dark Burlwood!!

Good luck to all!!


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Wow, this is awesome!  I would love the Flower Power skin.

Thanks Harvey, Decalgirl and Kindleboards!!


----------



## rla1996 (Oct 28, 2008)

From me it would either be the Apocalypse Blue or Stardust Spring.  They're both Amazing.  This is an AMAZING offer.

Thanks for showing me that there are other ways out there to desss up my Kindle besides by cover.

Rla1996


----------



## Jynxdagain (Nov 11, 2008)

Happy Birthday Kindle!!!!

I have only been loving mine for a week now ~ but can't imagine being apart.

This is a fabulous and generous Birthday present and if I am chosen I would love Absolute Power.

Thank you!!

Stephanie


----------



## Lindalkcruise (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank's for the chance to win one of these great skin's, I would like the Apocalypse Blue one if I win. 

Linda


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

Happy Birthday, thanks Harvey, decalGirl... what fun!

Flower Burst for me!

Oh please, please, please, pick me!!!


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

I really like the Dark Burlwood skin.

Thank you DecalGirl and YAY Harvey!


----------



## akw4572 (Nov 3, 2008)

That's great, I just ordered one yesterday, but I'd love the absolute power one as well!


----------



## Susan M (Nov 8, 2008)

Oh - that was hard picking out just one - maybe I need more Kindles.

I like Whimsical

Happy Birthday Kindle and Thanks DecalGirl

Susan


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks decalgirl. Stardust spring for me I think  or maybe absolute power

Lynn


----------



## alessia (Nov 11, 2008)

Happy First Birthday Kindle!!
I want the Mora skin.
Thanks  .


----------



## colleen (Oct 29, 2008)

I think I'll choose My Heart.
What a generous offer from Decal Girl.  Thanks, and good luck everyone!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Poolside, please.  Thanks, Decalgirl.


----------



## lucky (Nov 5, 2008)

I would love Radiosity or My Heart.

wlachance


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I am not entering for myself, but my daughter just told me she loves Humidor and wants to win...so if my name gets picked, Hannah gets a Humidor skin! Yahoo!

L


----------



## samsnana (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you!  I would choose cherry!


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

I think that the best thing about this thread is that it has brought a lot of lurkers out of hiding and onto the board. There are quite a few first time posters in this thread. Keep coming!!!


----------



## Miss Molly (Nov 7, 2008)

I would choose one of the Dots designs - not sure which color though!
Thanks Harvey and DecalGirl!!


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

Jynxdagain said:


> if I am chosen I would love Absolute Power.


err, ahem, I believe one must overthrow the current "regime" to achieve Absolute Power.

I suggest that Harvey may want to watch his arse!







This contest is gettin' down and dirty!







Watchout, peeples!


----------



## EyeMc (Nov 11, 2008)

What a great offer!

Happy Birthday Kindle

My favorite is Aloha Red.

Jim


----------



## Kat (Oct 31, 2008)

How generous of you, DecalGirl!  If I'm a winner, make it Flower Burst Blue.

Thanks for the chance to win!

Kat


----------



## shadowbandit (Nov 7, 2008)

I would love the zebra skin; and thanks to all who put this together!


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

I'd love the "Superstar" - how fun to have a contest!  Thank you DecalGirl!


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Wow, how nice of them!  I guess, since I still just have a red cover, it would have to be Symphonic for me.  There's two others I have my eye on, too, though


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks to DecalGirl and KindleBoards for the offer!

I'd like Iceberg if my name is chosen.  Thanks!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

I like the Bones...I love contests.


----------



## Rusty (Oct 29, 2008)

I like the Dark Burlwood.

Thanks

Rusty


----------



## gardenclc (Nov 2, 2008)

what a great contest...thanks decalgirl

my choice would be  Flower Burst Blue


----------



## Spiritdancer (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow!  This is so sweet!    I think they all look great...but my absolute favorite is Aloha Red.

Thanks so much DecalGirl!
Kim


----------



## tecwritr (Oct 28, 2008)

I would like Pure Energy.  Thanks DecalGirl


----------



## sallyh12 (Nov 6, 2008)

Zebra Stripes for me please! I would be one happy Kindle woman!

Sally H


----------



## AndrewD2 (Oct 30, 2008)

My wife and I love the Apocalypse Blue.


----------



## jkent (Oct 28, 2008)

chaotic land is beautiful.  my kindle would look great dressed in that.
judy


----------



## MikeD (Nov 5, 2008)

Apocalypse Blue would be my choice. Win or lose, thanks DecalGirl. Very generous of you.


----------



## ShaakTisPadawan (Nov 1, 2008)

I guess first I must say thanks regardless but if I did win I'd choose the Crest design. Thanks DecalGirl!


----------



## Trininanci (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi,
I'm Nanci and my Kindle is Evie and we both love the Summer Starburst skin!
Thanks, DecalGirl!


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

What a great offer!

I would love to have "Crest".

If I don't win it, I will order it for Dewey d'Kindle anyway because he thinks that it is just the thing for a library kindle!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Welcome Nanci & Evie! I am Linda & my Kindle is Ruby. Go to the Introduction/Welcome board & properly introduce yourself to the Kindle family.


----------



## Lizbeth (Nov 12, 2008)

I would love the burlwood one!


----------



## wavsite (Nov 12, 2008)

Awesome contest, makes us lurkers de-lurk!  

My choice would be Pure Energy (although it was a tough decision - between that and Max Volume... love the blue and black combos!)

Thanks DecalGirl!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Go to Introductions/Welcome Board & introduce yourself to the Kindleholics.


----------



## Rivers (Nov 2, 2008)

I'd want the Superstar skin.  Symphonic is nice too!


----------



## kindlek (Nov 12, 2008)

Ooooh, ooooh, oooooh............Leopard Spots here.  Thank you board and DecalGirl!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Pixies for me.  This is fantastic.  What a great selection, and thank you DecalGirl.


----------



## Gina (Oct 28, 2008)

"Stardust Fall" for me!  Can't wait!  Hope I'm not too late.  Thanks DecalGirl!


----------



## Teach142 (Oct 28, 2008)

I would like to win the Aloha Pink to cover the Kindle I won at Booksummit.com


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

I would choose Radiosity.

Thank you KindleBoards
Thank you Decalgirl

What are the rules?


----------



## soapy70 (Oct 29, 2008)

I would love 'pixies'. Thanks for the great offer Decal Girl.


----------



## Ripley (Oct 29, 2008)

Fun! I would like the Olga skin.

Admittedly, I already purchased Midnight Garden, but it would be nice to have a softer look too.


----------



## bosslady402 (Nov 6, 2008)

This is cool! I think I would like Crest. Thank you!


----------



## TheJohnNewton (Nov 2, 2008)

Poolside


----------



## Amy (Nov 9, 2008)

I would love to have the SUPERSTAR skin fo rmy new Kindle!    Thanks.

Amy


----------



## Anniehow (Oct 28, 2008)

I'd love to win My Heart!!  Gisele


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

I think I like Zen, but if I'm going to get the green marbled M-Edge I think Olga would look better!  Great offer guys!


----------



## Ginny (Nov 6, 2008)

Great!  Absolute Power, please.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Sailor would Love WHIMSICAL per chance she wins


----------



## amyb (Oct 28, 2008)

Great contest! I'd love Her Abstraction if I win.

Thanks!
Amy


----------



## yogini2 (Oct 27, 2008)

It's chaotic land for me, if I win.

Yogini2


----------



## monsteralice (Nov 13, 2008)

Dark Burl, for that steampunk look!

Monster Alice


----------



## kindle mom (Nov 2, 2008)

woohoo!!! and it's my birthday next week!!! i like the blue one that's listed first! thanks for the great offer. kindleboards is the place to be....free books, now kindleskin....happy, happy day


----------



## Brian (Nov 13, 2008)

First post - I'm in for the Dark Burlwood.

BTW - I have purchased before from DecalGirl for my iPod and these skins are great. Remember when you could only get black or white iPods? Mine was orange thanks to DecalGirl. Now Apple is selling colored iPods.

Thanks DecalGirl!

-Brian


----------



## pattyfris (Nov 13, 2008)

I love the flower burst in the blue.  I'd like to see them for the motorola krazr also.


----------



## Brenda (Nov 4, 2008)

I would love to have OLGA.


----------



## RovingSoul (Oct 27, 2008)

I would like Olga... I think. So many to choose from!


----------



## Eli (Nov 10, 2008)

Dark Burlwood


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Congrats Cowgirl;  my pick Leopard Spots


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

It would be Flower Burst for me.  Thanks Decal Girl


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

I never win anything, but I'll give it a shot.


----------



## BMW (Oct 30, 2008)

I would love to win the Winter skin!


----------



## Eilene (Oct 29, 2008)

I would love Crest!


----------



## RovingSoul (Oct 27, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> I never win anything, but I'll give it a shot.


...Which one do you want? By the way, I used to say that I never win anything, and I was completely convinced of this fact. And I was a t a party, and they were doing a drawing, and I wasn't even in the room (cause of course I wasn't going to win) and I almost lost my prize cause I didn't hear them calling for me. It was a 500 dollar gift card.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

I really like the burlwood one.


----------



## KCFoggin (Nov 5, 2008)

"Absolute Power" would be my choice 

What a lovely gesture.  Thank you.


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

I would like stardust winter 
Thank Decal Girl 

Jodi


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

So many to choose from!!!!!!!!  I would have to say I like both zen and zen revisited and the aloha blue the best. I would be happy with any of the them.  Happy Birthday Kindle!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rivery (Nov 10, 2008)

Happy Birthday Kindle.  I would pick either Crest or Starry.  Good luck everyone!


----------



## KindleJenn (Nov 14, 2008)

Great Idea!  Thank you DecaGirl.  I would like a Dark Burlwood skin if I win.  
Thanks again!


----------



## quiltlvr (Oct 28, 2008)

I like the orange crush! Happy birthday Kindle!!


----------



## DKristie1734 (Nov 14, 2008)

Happy Birthday Kindle! 

Excellent idea Kindleboards and Decal Girl.  

I'd choose Bones.  So scary.  

I don't need to win as I already have a skin from Decal Girl (B&W Fleur).  So Good Luck to the rest of you!


----------



## raquino (Nov 14, 2008)

Great contest! I'm new here, so this is my first post. So many great skins to choose from, but if I had to pick just one it would be Zen.


----------



## KITSAP KINDLER (Oct 29, 2008)

I would like cobalt nexxus or flower burst blue if I were to be selected.  Thanks for the opportunity and thanks for the kindle boards!  

Cindy B
and Kendall the Kindle
Silverdale WA


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

My fingers are SO crossed.  Looking to match the Kindle cover with one for the laptop and iPod


----------



## Syl (Nov 13, 2008)

I would love whimsical.  Thanks for making this possible Harvey.

Syl


----------



## sj675 (Nov 14, 2008)

Woo Hooo!!!  I would like the Humidor Kindle Skin.  Was confused on whether we could choose any skins for Kindle or just the five shown.  If it is just the five shown I will take the cow pattern but if not I would love the Humidor design.  Thank you!!!! (<:


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Man, don't check the boards for a few days & look what I almost miss!

Throw my name in the hat - I'd like a Zen ;>)


----------



## pixelpixie (Nov 14, 2008)

These are sooo cool!  I would choose the wallflowers!


----------



## jdsmke (Oct 31, 2008)

Boo Yah! Go Decalgirl!

Absolute power for Hythloday .... pleasepleasepleasepleaseplease!

That way, he won't be nekkid no more!


----------



## wizard6 (Nov 9, 2008)

I think ZEN would be my choice...  
Thanks!

Wiz6


----------



## Kindle Rookie (Nov 15, 2008)

Wow!  What a nice thing to do.  I would like Symphonic, please.  Kindle and I share a birthday, I will be 40 on Wednesday.  I am scheduled to get a Kindle for Christmas, but I am silently hoping that my sister-in-law shows mercy and sends it for my birthday!  Everyone keep a good thought for me, please. I think if I have to wait until Christmas, I may explode!!!!


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

I think I'd like Drama. And some crafty person to put it on for me


----------



## Debbie (Nov 8, 2008)

I would love to have pure energy.
Thanks


----------



## starryskyz (Nov 7, 2008)

Woo hoo - thanks DecalGirl.  Being StarrySkyz, I would like Starry please


----------



## tetons307 (Nov 8, 2008)

I would love Blue Flower Burst.  Thanks so much DecalGirl and many Thanks to Harvey

Mary-Newbie


----------



## spikemom (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks DecalGirl! This new member would choose Raspberry!


----------



## sergirl (Oct 31, 2008)

wow, I've been out of town since the 9th with no computer access,  Lots of stuff I missed.  happy birthday kindle and thanks to decalgirl, so many to choose from, but I think the one I like the most is Whimsical.


----------



## Kilkenny (Nov 16, 2008)

I love Stardust Spring but Winter is a close second.  Now I just need my Kindle to arrive...


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Snicker - I have had to change my entry twice.  I just had to go ahead and order a skin from decal girl, Isobella couldn't wait any longer.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Our next drawing is today, when we pick our THIRD WINNER. I'm planning for 3:30pm Pacific time.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Harvey said:


> Our next drawing is today, when we pick our THIRD WINNER. I'm planning for 3:30pm Pacific time.


Fingers x'd, fingers x'd


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Upon Leslie's suggestion, I'm throwing my name into the hat. Hope I'm not too late.

Starry or Zen are my personal preferences.

Thanks, DecalGirl, Harvey, and Leslie.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Very cool!  I would love Energy Blossom!  Of course I want my Kindle too! I just placed my order for it and found this website!  What a neat idea and soo many neat ones I had to flip a coin!

Theresa


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome bkworm8it!!  This is a great place to be!!  Be sure to go to the discussion for Intros and introduce yourself!!  You'll find a great community here!!!


----------



## Blue Marine (Nov 18, 2008)

Greetings from Panama.  I am a new member, and would love the Aloha Blue skin.


----------



## Pauline (Nov 18, 2008)

I like the Radiosity decal. Thanks Decalgirl!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Welcome bluemarine!


----------



## Amy Lynne (Nov 18, 2008)

I would love to have Pixies!

Great Offer....Thanks!

Amy


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

Is it too late to get in the contest?  I would LOVE the Zen-Revisited skin for my Kindle (which hasn't actually arrived yet... Come ON November 28-December 3!!!).

Thanks!!

Vicki


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Welcome Amy & Songbird, go to Introductions/Welcome & introduce yourself to the kindle family.   We have some great discussions here & are a friendly bunch.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Dark Burlwood "wood" be my choice!!


----------



## john-f (Nov 19, 2008)

Emerald Nexus is a definite for me.... Thanx Decal Girl!!


----------



## fretnmore (Nov 19, 2008)

Because I do a lot of woodworking, dark burlwood would be my choice also. I like things simple and that one is absolutely gorgeous.

Crossing my fingers that I'm not too late to the party. Thanks Decal Girl!


----------



## Laura (Nov 17, 2008)

I love the *blue* one and the *Aloha Red*. Thanks Harv and Decal!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

fretnmore said:


> Because I do a lot of woodworking, dark burlwood would be my choice also. I like things simple and that one is absolutely gorgeous.
> 
> Crossing my fingers that I'm not too late to the party. Thanks Decal Girl!


Welcome fretnmore, nice to have you with us. Please go to Introduction/Welcome board and introduce yourself to the rest of the klub members.  There is also a Kindle Name Thread if indeed your Kindle has a name, would love to read your story. Looking forward to reading more posts from you!


----------



## Wannabe (Nov 6, 2008)

I like Iceberg...or maybe Cora. No, Poolside. Ok,Ok Iceberg and that's my final answer.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

I figured I should toss my name into the hat. I like the Whimsical skin.


----------



## Beth (Nov 20, 2008)

I just joined...loving the boards!  I ordered my Kindle today   I'm loving these decals...I think I'd want the red flowered one


----------



## Wells83 (Nov 19, 2008)

Don't know if this is still going on, but I'd love vera.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Was there a drawing today?

go Isabella, go!


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Zen Revisited is my favorite.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Since all the skins have been drawn and winners announced, I am going to lock this thread.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I just got a request for this information so...

*Congratulations to the Winners of our DecalGirl Skins Giveway!*

*Cowgirl -- Thursday*
*Reader -- Friday*
*Mompres2008 -- Monday*
*SusanB -- Tuesday*
*MikeD -- Wednesday*

*Thanks to all who participated. It was a fun birthday week here at the Kindleboards!*


----------

